

Tesla Partners with Battery Researcher to Lower Costs - brianstorms
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-partners-with-battery-researcher-to-lower-costs-1434553116

======
brianstorms
It's behind the WSJ firewall so simply go to google and type "Tesla Partners
with Battery Researcher to Lower Costs" and click on the WSJ result and
presto, WSJ lets you read it.

I think this is a potentially excellent move on Tesla's part. Can't wait to
see what professor Dahn can do to boost Tesla's battery capacity and energy
density while lowering costs.

